# Blood Bowl!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Edit: Updated 30th March.

Via Harry and Hastings over at Warseer:




> I posted this lot in July last year .... seems I got a bit ahead of myself. Over excited.
> As this year is the 25th anniversay of Blood Bowl 2nd edition (The one with the astrogranite pitch) I am confident this is really happening.
> 
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed, new edition of Blood Bowl.. finally!





> via Fritz at Fritz 40k
> http://www.fritz40k.com/2013/03/next-gw-mystery-box-confirmed.html
> So then more out of curiosity I ask if GW was going to do another mystery box release like Space Hulk and Dreadfleet, and was surprised at how fast I got a response- YES, and how it is most likely going to be Blood Bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If its true it will sell like hot cakes, dreadfleet was a dud, BloodBowl is a great game in a box, plastic pitch, four teams and rule books for £70 sign me up !


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Agreed.. Dreadfleet was the wrong game for the wrong crowd. If they'd gone with a 40k version it may have done better... 

Blood Bowl will probably sell out on day one.

I'm still hoping they eventually redo Quest though.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Agreed.. Dreadfleet was the wrong game for the wrong crowd. If they'd gone with a 40k version it may have done better...
> 
> Blood Bowl will probably sell out on day one.
> 
> I'm still hoping they eventually redo Quest though.


Yep, something Battlefleet Gothic like would probably have gone down quite well.

Bloodbowl with 4 teams would probably make sense if it's a one-off release as Space Hulk was. If the minis were as nice as the Space Hulk ones, then people are gonna be all over it - it's gonna sell fast.

Warhammer Quest next would be another very nice one to have


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I heard something about a release last year but didn't expect it due to the 40k box, my fingers are genuinely crossed, which makes typing difficult


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well last year, as pointed out, was the 25th anniversary of Blood Bowl.. which is why i'm guessing most people assumed it would be out then. But as noted, GW seemed to be doing a limited box every 2 years now, which is why we didn't see it last year as we'd gotten dreadly aweful fleet the year before.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe Mantic Games' release of Dreadball had more to do with it?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Maybe... But we all know despite that that BB will sell like the proverbial hot cakes.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Maybe Mantic Games' release of Dreadball had more to do with it?


lucky for mantic that they didnt release it last year is what i assume you mean :grin:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If this happens I will wank myself stupid!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been meaning to get into for some time. So this may get me the boost I need. Do we know anything else yet?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pottential spanner in the works... or not. This just appeared on Faeit212. Bolded the relevant bit.



> via an anonymous source
> I have it on good Authority that Codex Space Marines will be the June release this year. Eldar will follow them. *There is also a "Mystery Box" slated for September/October (ala Space hulk). GW have 2 which they have waiting in the wings, Blood Bowl and Warhammer Quest but no idea which it will be at this time.*Warhammer wise, I was told what was coming out and in which order, but to be honest I forget as I dont play the game. But I do know that Lizardmen and High Elves are this year.



Either way.. I'm happy. Either get BB or Quest. I'd prefer Quest, but may annoy the BB fans if Quest may happen instead.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> If this happens I will wank myself stupid!


tried that once, never recovered


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Yes, yes and thrice yes!

Spent pretty six months of 1994 playing Blood Bowl with psychotic regularity, been waiting for its return ever since. Greatest result - my Gobbo team stuffing a High Elf team 4-0 before my opponent quit in some type of power gamer melt down. 

Simple? Check
Violent? Check
Addictive? Check.

Actually that sounds like solvent abuse. But you get my meaning. Uber excited if this happens.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> If this happens I will wank myself stupid!


WHQ or BB, I'll be doing exactly the same Jez! :goodpost:



Logaan said:


> Yes, yes and thrice yes!
> 
> Spent pretty six months of 1994 playing Blood Bowl with psychotic regularity, been waiting for its return ever since. Greatest result - my Gobbo team stuffing a High Elf team 4-0 before my opponent quit in some type of power gamer melt down.
> 
> ...


Nearly as much fun as watching a Halfling team demolish a Chaos team :laugh:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I'm still hoping they eventually redo Quest though.


Now I'd be all over Quest like a fat kid on a cake...will think about BB if it's true it's getting the reissue treatment.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd actually be tempted by Blood Bowl tbh.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Jezlad said:


> If this happens I will wank myself stupid!


...Nice...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Pottential spanner in the works... or not.


Not really, neither marines or blood bowl will be released in June :grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Not really, neither marines or blood bowl will be released in June :grin:


Oh? So when are we getting those Marines?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Not a big fan of Blood Bowl but I can certainly be happy for the people who are.

Though I wouldn't have minded a specialist game redo in the following order instead:

Necromunda -> Warhammer Quest -> Mordheim -> BFG -> Gorkamorka -> Everything else


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Warhammer Football parody? Seriously? *Sign me up!*


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Warhammer Football parody? Seriously? *Sign me up!*


Actually no. It's an American Football parody. I'd say rugby, but they stole your idea of pansys needing armour....


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Oh? So when are we getting those Marines?


bearing in mind every time I have put a firm date down for anything after 'nids I have been 1-2 months out, autumn 

if blood bowl does make an appearance (fingers crossed there) I would think late summer, but it's not June anyway


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> Actually no. It's an American Football parody. I'd say rugby, but they stole your idea of pansys needing armour....


*cough* Armpit-egg *cough*


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yes, Bloodbowl would be awesome. In fact Quest would be pretty good.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Generally the limited edition specialist games have turned up for the summer holidays in England... Soo, I'd guess late July - August.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

nevynxxx said:


> Actually no. It's an American Football parody. I'd say rugby, but they stole your idea of pansys needing armour....


Actually, it is Football. Soccer is what I believe you're referring to from my perspective and if I were to refer to that sport I would call it as such.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Actually, it is Football. Soccer is what I believe you're referring to from my perspective and if I were to refer to that sport I would call it as such.


Ah ha! At last he bites mwahahahahahah

But your perspective is irrelevant, it's a British company, so the British words should be used, even if you are a backwards American! Ha, take that, and like, yeah!





I am of course being completely stupid, facetious and don't mean a word of it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

nevynxxx said:


> Ah ha! At last he bites mwahahahahahah
> 
> But your perspective is irrelevant, it's a British company, so the British words should be used, even if you are a backwards American! Ha, take that, and like, yeah!
> 
> ...


That's a _whatever_ situation for me. I'm not an NFL fan therefore I don't care nor give a crap. However, if this set comes out I will paint the humans up as my College Football team's colours, Dark Blue & Orange for the UTSA Roadrunners!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Massively excited about this, but at the same time, trying not to get too excited as I was so disappointed it didn't appear last time... Wonder if I'll have Dreadfleet clipped off the sprues by then...?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

But the internet on which you are arguing is an American invention .... just ask Al Gore!!!

Brits have some strange names for shit, for example: ALUMINUM ... ya'll fucked it up with calling it ALUMINIUM. Color is Colour, favorite is favourite. You guys have an obsession with adding extra letters where less will do just fine. :biggrin:

OT: I have only played one game of BB and although it was quite interesting I am not ready to drop a shit ton of money on another game because my wife HAD to have a new 370Z .... it's always about her, her, her.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> But the internet on which you are arguing is an American invention .... just ask Al Gore!!!
> 
> Brits have some strange names for shit, for example: ALUMINUM ... ya'll fucked it up with calling it ALUMINIUM. Color is Colour, favorite is favourite. You guys have an obsession with adding extra letters where less will do just fine. :biggrin:


Wow, my ability to give a legitimate damn about two countries separated by a common language is still zero.

Still, this game looks like it'll be fun. Are leagues still actively supporting this game?


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Tehehe My work here is done.

Now on to oogling pictures of Tau I can't afford and dreaming of funky new bloodbowl models...


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I wouldn't put too much stock, if any, in these rumours. The guys writing this have no more information than you or I. They are just speculating or repeating others speculations. 

Games Workshop has now got itself into an almost paranoid level of secrecy. Special key card access sections of the headquarters for special staff etc (which James Swallow was denied entry to apparently).

No GW employee is going to gob off to some "rumour munger" about a secret project when it could cost them their job. 

Blood Bowl does not fit the 'one boxed release and no support' business model they use for these releases. You can still buy the game on the Website anyway! 

That's not to say its impossible but I think its unlikely. If they were to move away from the 'no support' and release models for the teams over the year then I think it becomes more probable. We shall see.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

mal310 said:


> Games Workshop has now got itself into an almost paranoid level of secrecy. Special key card access sections of the headquarters for special staff etc (which James Swallow was denied entry to apparently)


He was probably clutching the first draft of his latest HH novel and they didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

mal310 said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock, if any, in these rumours. The guys writing this have no more information than you or I. They are just speculating or repeating others speculations.


Actually, most of the known reliable rumour mongers are known to work for, or have ties to GW in one way or another. Heck.. Stickmonkey has mentioned on several occasions he can't tell people stuff as he's had a NDA to sign about it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> He was probably clutching the first draft of his latest HH novel and they didn't want to take any chances.


I could have made a comment there about "Swallowing" but I didn't :laugh:




If we get a re-work of Blood Bowl, I feel I may have to resurrect my old turquoise and white clad team. The mighty Marienburg Porpoises! :so_happy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Logaan said:


> He was probably clutching the first draft of his latest HH novel and they didn't want to take any chances.


Considering how much of the 5th Ed Necron Codex appeared in Hammer and Anvil....I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case.


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

Zion said:


> Considering how much of the 5th Ed Necron Codex appeared in Hammer and Anvil....I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case.


Well in the book he thanks a list of people for help on the Necrons background so it can't be said that he sneaked in subtly for the info 

If we took things from the book, Sisters should be getting Venator Scout cars but without the gun as small team transports.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ysian_Drop_Troops/ELYSIAN-TAUROS-VENATOR.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If Blood Bowl does return, what's a good team for a starter?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> If Blood Bowl does return, what's a good team for a starter?


No idea as it'll be limited in the style of Space Hulk and Dreadful Fleet. 

That said, theres been rumours of their being 4 full teams in the box... Definitely Humans and defiantely Orc's are quoted as 2 of them... theres been some mention of Dwarfs and Skaven too.

Chances are current rules will be redone or reworked.. so theres no guessing how one team may work better then another.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

orc's

overall there probably the best team in the game.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

So there is a blood bowl kind of box set after all 
Link below 

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/blood-bowl-returns.html?m=1


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

> via Fritz at Fritz 40k
> http://www.fritz40k.com/2013/03/next-gw-mystery-box-confirmed.html
> So then more out of curiosity I ask if GW was going to do another mystery box release like Space Hulk and Dreadfleet, and was surprised at how fast I got a response- YES, and how it is most likely going to be Blood Bowl.
> 
> ...



Soo... October? Little longer to wait then I was predicting, but it makes for good x-mas sales if it is then... And my birthday too.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Soo... October? Little longer to wait then I was predicting, but it makes for good x-mas sales if it is then... And my birthday too.


I was thinking august/september, either way it's not that far,
I will be majorly pissed if we get dreadfleet mk2 though :angry:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> So there is a blood bowl kind of box set after all
> Link below
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/blood-bowl-returns.html?m=1


That article confirms nothing at all. In fact it covers almost every base possible as these 'rumour mongers' normally do. 

" like every other rumor site since I don’t want to get said person in trouble… bla bla bla bla bla"

"But is this true? bla bla bla bla bla"

"Well, I’ll take whatever they put out, bla bla bla bla"

"So as much as I would like to see something like a Mordheim mystery box or a Battlefleet Gothic mystery box that is just my own wishful thinking. bla bla bla"

"Of course competing rumors talk about a Warhammer Quest mystery box, and THAT is something I could totally get behind… bla bla bla bla"

So he's covered Blood Bowl, Battlefleet Gothic, Mordheim, Warhammer Quest and whatever they put out. No doubt he'll take credit for whatever arrives saying he predicted it. If nothing arrives he probably say its been postponed for a year and take credit for that. If any of the above arrive at any time in the future he'll say his prediction was spot on apart from being early. Give me a break!!! Reminds me of Supershadow.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> so there is a blood bowl kind of box set after all
> link below
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/blood-bowl-returns.html?m=1


gimme! Gimme! Gimme!!!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Via faeit 212


Blood Bowl has quite the fanatical fan base, and I remember years ago, it being very big in the game store I often went to. Its been a long time though since I have seen this game, with the exception of some Ultramarine Cheerleaders that were custom done from models from Blood Bowl.

I went through and also posted below this rumor bit, what is known about the upcoming release.... a rumor compilation from Harry on Warseer.

Please remember that these are rumors.

via Faeit 212 inbox
Blood Bowl with four races in 2013. Wonderful miniatures with character!

via Harry on Warseer
I posted this lot in July last year .... seems I got a bit ahead of myself. Over excited.
As this year is the 25th anniversay of Blood Bowl 2nd edition (The one with the astrogranite pitch) I am confident this is happening this time.

I first heard about this in 2007.
At the time I was writing articles for The watchman and this is what I said in a rumours article:

Blood Bowl was first released in 1987 That would make this year its 20th Anniversary (if my dates/maths are correct!) There were a lot of updates to the ‘living rulebook’ (online). I think this activity may have been due to the intended re-release of Blood Bowl this year although I can not say this for certain (but I can’t see Games Workshop waiting 5 years until the 25th anniversary).
This is just a hunch. (For those that don’t know me from Warseer my hunches are wrong most of the time!)
Aly Morrison and Mark Bedford have been working on new teams for some of the races with all individual players like the new Human team. And I think a number of these are completed and ready to go.

So it would seem I was wrong about them waiting another 5 years then.

I later found out I was also wrong about the teams being completed.
They were only 'planned' at this time.

But it seems like this is happening now:

75hastings69 has posted to say Blood Bowl is coming next year so that will be in 2012 for the 25th anniversary.

He also said this:

Originally Posted by 75hastings69

So four teams of completely individual minis and a spammy new pitch wouldn't interest you?

As for rules why try and fix what isn't broken?
For those who don't know Hastings rumours are 99% fact.

So all we know so far is four nice new plastic teams, a new pitch and not much change to the rules.

Exactly what the four teams are has not been posted.
If the pitch is card, "astrogranite", plastic or cloth like the new Dread fleet also remains a mystery.

EDIT: Additional clarification/speculation from hastings

"The original rumours I heard on this suggested only two teams of individual models in the box - orcs & humans, it's only later mutterings I've heard that suggest there might be four teams."

I love Blood Bowl so have only one more thing to say ....

BRING IT ON!

UPDATE:

I said this in the last thread:

"Space Hulk was in 2009 ....
... Dread Fleet is in 2011 ....
I am not expecting the next NEW, LIMITED big box game until 2013

My understanding is that Blood Bowl is something different".

Now as it did not come last year .... and IS coming this year ... I am now thinking it will be the next LIMITED big Box game.

I have also heard from one source that he heard from someone else that someone they know had seen the CAD for a plastic pitch.
(So a really solid rumour! ) but I am imagining a cross between the astrogranite pitch and the battle board.

Finally I can confirm what hastings told us last year that two of the teams are Orcs and Humans.
But Like hastings I have also heard that there are four teams in the box.

I hear the story is that the four teams are the ones to make it to the play-offs for a specific cup/competition.

UPDATE from Hastings

I love blood bowl too.... especially now my willy miniatures Chaos BB team is on its way!!

Originally I was told....

Cardboard pitch (high production quality style)
Orc Team (all individual sculpts)
Human Team (again all individual sculpts)

Then I was told.....

Also Elf Team (individual sculpts)
Chaos All-Stars team (once more all individual sculpts)
And that the game would play out as a run up to final sort of scenario/mini league with the end game being vs chaos all stars for the cup, and that the game also had rules for just "straight vs play" instead of the campaign.

However.... I was then told....

"It's not happening" due in the most part to the retail failure of Dreadfleet.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

90% of that is nothing new and already in my orgional first post... the 10% that isn't doesn't offer any new information which is why I've not posted it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> 90% of that is nothing new and already in my orgional first post... the 10% that isn't doesn't offer any new information which is why I've not posted it.


Part of the reason I didn't repost it. That and I'm just a little doubtful we're getting Blood Bowl. No, I don't know what we -are- getting but I feel it to be important to set that bar low so I can't be disappointed.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I wasn't entirely optimistic we would see blood bowl, we'll say 50-50,
we'll call it 90-10 now


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> I wasn't entirely optimistic we would see blood bowl, we'll say 50-50,
> we'll call it 90-10 now


Is that 90% sure that we are or 90% we aren't?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Is that 90% sure that we are or 90% we aren't?


I thought the smiley would help, 90 for and 10 against


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well.. I'm 90% sure we're getting a mystery box of some kind.... Its just what it is that's the debate...

Logic would say BB, as that's what we've heard most... some logic would also say Quest, a theres also been mention of that... Plus, GW doesn't offer anything for it under its specialist games anymore, meaning it would be a truly limited release like Space Hulk and Dreadful Fleet.

However, logic would also say after Dreadful fleets failure, they'd not try a limited game again... or at least not one without a following.


Knowing GW doesn't seem to follow logic... We'll be seeing Amish Barn Raising, the RPG.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> We'll be seeing Amish Barn Raising, the RPG.


Imma gettin me a preorder!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> snip snip
> 
> Knowing GW doesn't seem to follow logic... We'll be seeing Amish Barn Raising, the RPG.


Fuck a bunch of that game ... I already get to see that in real life:angry:

I wonder if it will be a scratch and sniff for their .... 'manly' scent for the characters of Jacob and Jebidiah ...Levi is a for sure include.:so_happy:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I really want a small game to come out like blood bowl etc it may give me the motivation to finally start playing again.


----------

